# I need some help!!! (UPDATED POST # 40)!!!!!!



## rnelson5 (Dec 27, 2012)

Well I knew my trailer was getting bad but I didn't know it was about to break as I was driving 60MPH down the HWY on my way back from duck hunting this morning. I got a new trailer on the way but my dilemma is how to get the boat off of this one and on the new one with out tearing anything up. Driving this trailer to the nearest boat ramp is OUT of the question! I just want to know if any of you guys have some ideas!!!??!!?!?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 27, 2012)

Tie the back of the boat to a stationary object, and pull the trailer out from under the boat with your truck. Go slow, and easy here!! Let the boat tip easy!!

 When you get the new trailer it may take a little effort to winch it on the  new trailer.

 You may need some help from friends to pick the front of the boat up enough to get it started. Wet the runners down with water to help the boat slide on the trailer easier!!


----------



## wray912 (Dec 27, 2012)

Take evrything you can off the boat and get a friend or two(big guys if possible) and push it off the trailor and pick the front up, back the new one as far under it as you can then a couple people pick the back up and wench it one the new one


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 28, 2012)

Let me know if I can help... Possible to jack that tubing back up and weld something to hold it long enough... I'm in town just give me a hollar of you need help


----------



## GAcooner94 (Dec 28, 2012)

If you have a tractor with a forklift attachment ir a forklift you can use some straps lift it up pull the old trailer out from under it and back the new trailer in. same way they do with deep sea fishing boats.. Kinda haha


----------



## Dupree (Dec 28, 2012)

If you have any type of shop to put it in that has bar joist or strong trusses put a couple chain hoists up there and pick it up. We do it with fiberglass boats with no trouble.


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Dec 28, 2012)

Did the axle, or trailer break? Hard to tell from the pics, but I'd be jacking that trailer up, & making repairs. Should be relatively cheap, especially compared to buying a new one.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2012)

Get a helicopter ... nah, just tie the back off securely and slowly pull out from under the old trailer.  When you get the new one, unhook from your vehicle, back up to boat and winch boat up about half way.  Push down front of trailer to ground and complete winching.


----------



## rustybucket (Dec 28, 2012)

If you have to winch it onto the new trailer spray your bunks down with silicone, will make it slide much easier.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for all of the ideas. This boat trailer is trashed. That tube steel is no match for salt water and it is rusted from the inside out. I am supposed to be going to Texas with it at the end of the month so there will be a new trailer under the boat if I am going to make a 2000 mile journey there and back!! Unfortunately I do not have access to a tractor or shop where this boat is located. Has any one of yall actually tried the winching the boat on the ground trick before with a boat this heavy? I know it is aluminum but it is HEAVY. It sounds like a good idea, I am just wondering how the float pods on the back of the boat will hold up on the ground with all that weight on them.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh and the trailer is broke not the axle but it is bent really bad now and making some god awful noises. Luckily (if you can call it luck) it broke about 2 miles away from the house on the way home yesterday   in front of International Paper here in Augusta. Try going 10mph on HWY 56 with tractor trailers blowing by you at 70 mph!!! I got my excitement for the day.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 28, 2012)

If you have access to some old tires, you can position them unedr the back of the boat, get a couple of friends to help slide the boat on to them, ease forward, place a couple more tires, and repeat until you get off the trailer.  This will have the boat setting higher, to put back on the new trailer.  This is how I set mine off when I painted the trailer.

Good luck!


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Dec 28, 2012)

Man!, From the looks of it I hope there isn't any hull damage via impalement by rusty trailer frame.  According to your circumstances, I would suggest getting all of the weight out/off of the boat.  Don't know if you have an outboard or mudder, but I would suggest getting a couple huskey individuals to help you remove it first.  And I guess you'll have to do the rest manually as well, if you want to avoid damaging the hull.  If there's no equipment available to lift the boat directly vertical, I wouldn't chance winching it on or off of anything unless the motor is removed.  The weight distribution inequality can cause the hull to bind. (I've seen it happen)  The other thing about trying to winch it onto a trailer without lift support from the back is the trailer bunks.  Depending on how they're situated/shaped; they may either snap as the boat rests on a pivot or cause hull damage due to the tremendous amount of pressure at the fulcrum point while the boat is being winched onto the trailer.   

i.e.  it's gonna take some manpower.  good luck!


----------



## DamonRossFoster (Dec 28, 2012)

The Flying Duckman said:


> If you have access to some old tires, you can position them unedr the back of the boat, get a couple of friends to help slide the boat on to them, ease forward, place a couple more tires, and repeat until you get off the trailer.  This will have the boat setting higher, to put back on the new trailer.  This is how I set mine off when I painted the trailer.
> 
> Good luck!



excellent plan.  solves the weight distribution issue and prevents hull damage.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

Thats going to be fun!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 28, 2012)

A big tree and three comealongs  straight up to the limbs.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

1860 Thats a heavy joker too. What hanging off the transom?


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 28, 2012)

If you live out there my in-laws live really close to you.  Could get my brother in law and few of his friends to come help you lift it.


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 28, 2012)

If you decide you want to fix that trailer let me know... Ill be glad to help you weld it back up


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2012)

thompsonsz71 said:


> If you decide you want to fix that trailer let me know... Ill be glad to help you weld it back up



Thompson I appreciate the offer but I am pretty sure it is too shot out to do that. I have looked all up and down the trailer and it is a rust bucket!! I may try the old tire trick if I can find some. The bad thing is that there is a boat ramp about 5 minutes from the house but I just can't risk my boat in the road!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> 1860 Thats a heavy joker too. What hanging off the transom?



A 90 hp yamaha 2 stroke, and yes it ain't no john boat!!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 28, 2012)

DamonRossFoster said:


> Man!, From the looks of it I hope there isn't any hull damage via impalement by rusty trailer frame.  According to your circumstances, I would suggest getting all of the weight out/off of the boat.  Don't know if you have an outboard or mudder, but I would suggest getting a couple huskey individuals to help you remove it first.  And I guess you'll have to do the rest manually as well, if you want to avoid damaging the hull.  If there's no equipment available to lift the boat directly vertical, I wouldn't chance winching it on or off of anything unless the motor is removed.  The weight distribution inequality can cause the hull to bind. (I've seen it happen)  The other thing about trying to winch it onto a trailer without lift support from the back is the trailer bunks.  Depending on how they're situated/shaped; they may either snap as the boat rests on a pivot or cause hull damage due to the tremendous amount of pressure at the fulcrum point while the boat is being winched onto the trailer.
> 
> i.e.  it's gonna take some manpower.  good luck!




I think I got lucky on the hull damage. There is no visible damage on the underside of the boat. The only thing I can see is that when the trailer broke the boat slid up against and is now resting on the fender well. It may put a dent in the side of it but I HOPE THAT IS ALL!! I saved a long time to buy this boat and I am hoping that I can make the transfer without any major problems


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Dec 28, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> A 90 hp yamaha 2 stroke, and yes it ain't no john boat!!!



Good Luck. I'm glad im not you


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 28, 2012)

Do u got a small pond thats not far from your house?


----------



## BigPimpin (Dec 28, 2012)

I would call a crane and rigging outfit and see what they would charge for a boom truck.  They will have a rigger and the appriopriate slings to take the boat off the old trailer and set it on the new one.  There's no sense in risking it.


----------



## GA Swamp Duck (Dec 28, 2012)

Tires and plastic 55gal drums that's what I have used before


----------



## Lukikus2 (Dec 28, 2012)

I have "blocked" mine before for trailer repairs. Do some searches on it and you will get the idea. Not hard at all, just a little time consuming moving the blocks as you pull out from under it and back the new one under.


----------



## The Flying Duckman (Dec 28, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Thompson I appreciate the offer but I am pretty sure it is too shot out to do that. I have looked all up and down the trailer and it is a rust bucket!! I may try the old tire trick if I can find some. The bad thing is that there is a boat ramp about 5 minutes from the house but I just can't risk my boat in the road!!!



I went by a local tire dealer, explained to the owner what I was doing and ask if he would let me use some from his scrap pile.  He told me to help my self.  I was lucky and found several sets of the larger (4x4) tires to use.  These really helped with the height issue.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 28, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Oh and the trailer is broke not the axle but it is bent really bad now and making some god awful noises. Luckily (if you can call it luck) it broke about 2 miles away from the house on the way home yesterday   in front of International Paper here in Augusta. Try going 10mph on HWY 56 with tractor trailers blowing by you at 70 mph!!! I got my excitement for the day.



56 from river road to IP is never i fun drive and i have to do it going and coming from work.


----------



## drdarby45 (Dec 28, 2012)

Might be a crazy idea but, take the broken trailer and put it on another trailer, flatbed maybe, and fasten the broken trailer to it. Take the whole thing and back it down a really deep ramp to get the boat off. Might work ?


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 28, 2012)

Jack the back of the boat up and  put something under  the back. then put jack in the front and jack it up. using the trailor still hooked to the truck put the trailor slowly, till you need to move the jack. then sit it back on the trailor. move the jack till you get the old trailor from under the boat. Then reverse the operation. If you need any more info pm me.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 28, 2012)

I would go with Larry Young's method, or just paw a tow truck driver 50 bucks to pick it up and pull the new one under it.  It would take a good driver about 5 minutes.


----------



## mikeys250 (Dec 28, 2012)

drdarby45 said:


> Might be a crazy idea but, take the broken trailer and put it on another trailer, flatbed maybe, and fasten the broken trailer to it. Take the whole thing and back it down a really deep ramp to get the boat off. Might work ?



This is what I was gonna suggest. Just winch or come along that one up on a flatbed and take it to the lake. It looks funny but works haha


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Dec 28, 2012)

mikeys250 said:


> This is what I was gonna suggest. Just winch or come along that one up on a flatbed and take it to the lake. It looks funny but works haha



Might work ok on my 14/36, but he's got a 16/80 that'd be a heck of a flatbed and some strong men to get it off at the boat ramp!


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 29, 2012)

Jack the back end up and lower it down onto a saw horse.  Do the same with the front.  Pull the trailer out from under it and back the new one in.


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 29, 2012)

gtmcwhorter said:


> Might work ok on my 14/36, but he's got a 16/80 that'd be a heck of a flatbed and some strong men to get it off at the boat ramp!



Look at the picture closely.  The boat AND trailer are on it.  You just winch or come along the trailer and all onto the flatbed.


----------



## teethdoc (Dec 29, 2012)

http://mmg.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/jeff_rohlfing/Bottom Paint/Hangingstern.jpg.html?o=8


----------



## savreds (Dec 29, 2012)

DO NOT spray the bunks with silicon as someone suggested! That can potentially cause some untimely "unloads". A friend did that with a 2000 lb inboard skiboat years ago even after I warned him not too!


----------



## bill.i.am (Dec 29, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> I have "blocked" mine before for trailer repairs. Do some searches on it and you will get the idea. Not hard at all, just a little time consuming moving the blocks as you pull out from under it and back the new one under.



Easiest, safest way.  I have pulled my old 21' Ski Centurion with a small block ford in it safely off the trailer.  A floor jack helps.

Put the tongue on the ground, and position jack stands with blocks of wood to prevents dents and scratches under the rear of the hull.

Now using the tongue jack raise the tongue all the way up.  Put blocks under the base of the keel.  

Lower the trailer to level and the boat's hovering.

One adjustment and the rear is clear, the front takes some work to clear all the cross braces and axle of the trailer.  In twenty minutes that boat will be off the old trailer and ready for the new trailer.

A good floor jack under the keel makes playing leap frog with the front stands a whole lot quicker!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I got it on the new trailer!!! My hunting buddy (who never has any bright ideas) actually came up with this one!! I took the winch and winch support off of the old trailer and set the tongue on the ground. I then backed the new trailer over the tongue of the old trailer until the boards were touching the boat. I hooked the trailer chains to the truck but not the trailer tongue. As we started to winch the boat onto the new trailer the tongue rose up in the air as far as the chains would let them (so it didn't put too much pressure on the back of the trailer). As the weight got on to the new trailer we pulled the tongue back down and attached it to the hitch on the truck. A few more turns on the winch and I am back in the duck killing business.......with a lot less money.......but back in the business none the less.


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 3, 2013)

How much did that trailer run? I need one for my 18 footer.


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 3, 2013)

Trailer looks sweet, fix the old rust bucket trailer now, the least you could do!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 3, 2013)

arkie1 said:


> How much did that trailer run? I need one for my 18 footer.



TOO MUCH!! Naw for a galvanized trailer of its size it was the best deal I could find and it was 1750 after tax!!


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 3, 2013)

BigSwole said:


> Trailer looks sweet, fix the old rust bucket trailer now, the least you could do!



There ain't nothing that could fix that thing but what I got. I am gonna take a grinder with a cutting wheel to it and save the tires, rims, and axle and maybe get a little bit of $$ back!


----------

